

NH professor pushes for return to slow reading - paulreiners
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/NH-professor-pushes-for-apf-3681719430.html?x=0&.v=2

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I remember "The Reading Lesson" by Stephen L Burns, published in Analog
Science Fiction and Fact, in which there was a difference in the manner of
reading. Some people read and retained, appreciating the word, and others were
basically "Barking at Print," saying the words without any true
internalisation or understanding.

I see that today with some young people, allegedly able to read, functionally
"literate," but listening to them read out loud they are "barking at print,"
and when quizzed have no understanding of what they have just read.

It's not new, but it makes me wonder how we can help people to learn to read
better.

The same goes to a greater or lesser extent for math.

------
zmmz
_he considered buying a collection of "one-minute bedtime stories"_

I realized I had a problem when I would not even have the patience to listen
to an entire song on my MP3, always flicking through tracks after 30 seconds
at most.

To counter this, I picked up a thick and difficult book to read in the
evenings (Infinite Jest), and now own a collection of the Oxford University
Press "A Very Short Introduction" series to read on public transport. I highly
recommend these snippets of knowledge, perfect pocket size and always well
written.

